

Compile and boot linux kernel in 15seconds - xd
http://bellard.org/tcc/tccboot.html

======
stephenjudkins
Fabrice Bellard is one the most impressive hackers around. His other
accomplishments include QEMU, launching FFMPEG, and discovering the fastest
(at the time) method for calculating digits of pi.

See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabrice_Bellard> and <http://bellard.org/>
for more info on the guy. I wonder what he's doing these days?

